# Desktop Kontextmenü erweitern?



## partitionist (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte den Desktop Kontexmenü mit einem Eintrag erweitern.
ICh will dann ein Eintrag wie bei Suse Linux eintragen wie z.B. *Shutdown* oder *Logoff
*nur wie macht man das, hab auch schon bei google geschaut aber da gibts keine Tipps für den Desktop Kontexmenü (rechtsklick Desktop)

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Ludren (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, der Link erklärt wie man Einträge aus dem Kontextmenü entfernt und hinzufügt. Hoffentlich nutzt er dir: Klick

MfG

Ludren


----------



## partitionist (5. Dezember 2006)

Der Link ist nur für Kontexmenüs im Ordner und im Startmenü.
Wenn das nicht geht, z.B. die Menü sind fest in DLL´s implementiert dann sagt es mir

Der Eintrag sollte ober- oder unterhalb von Eigenschaften stehen.
Siehe Anhang:


----------

